# Over 35 and first IVF/ICSI anyone??? Success stories



## ToughCookie (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi 

I'm new to the site although have visited as a guest on a number of occasions! My husband and I have been TTC for nearly 3 years now and no joy and given my age we started the ball rolling for investigations with our GP after about a year of trying naturally.

We have just finished our first course of ICSI treatment and unfortunately it hadn't worked  . We don't get a follow up appointment for a few weeks with the consultant as this was an NHS attempt. However, finding it soooo hard to focus and keep positive.

We didn't exactly have a perfect course; I didn't respond to the stims anywhere near as well as expected (only produced 4 follicles with 2 mature eggs) and only 1 fertilised - however, I kept telling myself that maybe it was this little eggs time but alas not. As we only had 1 egg to place back it was transferred after 2 days. I don't think implantation occurred as started to bleed exactly 15 days after egg collection (I normally have 28/29 day cycle). Other than the poor response to stims, everything else looked ok; healthy lining, grade A embryo transfer.

I'm trying to pick myself up today and focus on second attempt and have read Co-Enzyme Q10 could help with egg quality and sperm motality (husband whilst younger has poor sperm motality) - I've just ordered a batch to take with DHEA for me and Selenium for him.

I'm just feeling panicked as I am conscious the biological clock is ticking and running out of options  . Has anyone got any success stories they could share to keep us motivated?

Thanks in advance and wish everyone luck in their journey

Me; 37
Low AMH
DH; 29
Poor Motality
1st ICSI - July/Aug 2013  BFN


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

and welcome to Fertility Friends   

FF is a lifeline for everyone and anyone, seeking support, information and lasting friendship whilst going through fertility issues. FF members are fantastic listeners when family, friends, doctors and sometimes even partners just don't "get" what you're going through and feeling.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

* Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE

*Poor Response/Low AMH/High FSH ~ *Click Here

*Male Factors ~ *Click Here

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of your questions    
Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please ask and we'll do our best to guide you.

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.

Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi ToughCookie!!!

I have been marked down as unexplained, I had 5 failed IUI's before I switched to IVF at the same age you are now, and it worked first time for us.  There is an over 40's section on FF and they have a thread full of success stories to give us "oldies" hope!  

Good luck!             

Sue


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi tough cookie,

Sorry to hear about your bfn and I understand something of the emotions you're going through. For what it's worth I think you're doing the right thing by looking into supplements to improve quality etc. I did the same. It's worth taking them for several months so, if you have another go and there is a delay inbetween you needn't think of it as wasted time. 

Have you read the thread on negative cycle and how to follow up? It's very informative. 

I think unfortunately sometimes this is a long road and it regularly takes several attempts to get the "recipe right". Third time lucky for us (hope not jinxing things) and like you had male factor issues, low amh and poor response as a combo. Attempt no 2 was higher stims to see if more follies were possible. Worth trying I guess but while it looked promising in the scans there were no eggs at EC. So that protocol was ditched and go three was the opposite, a modified natural with v low stims. Got 2 follies, 2 eggs, I fertilised and the 2 day transfer is now an 18week preg. 

Did you do short protocol? Seems to be best for us low AMHers. Will your clinic consider tweaking your protocol?

Don't give up hope, continue your research, consider accupuncture and other therapies as a further form of positive support, deffo look at supplements,  look at lifestyle changes (but still have some fun!) and best of luck. xxx


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry that was 1 fertilised!


----------



## ToughCookie (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you all for your positive response, feeling better about things today (just wished I didn't have to wait for a few months). 

Cheesy - I had a long protocol this time round but interesting that you have mentioned a short protocol maybe better for low AMH. I'll definitely bring this up with our consultant for his thoughts.We are a relatively healthy couple both regularly exercise and i always, we completely gave up alcohol and caffeine for the 6 weeks whilst going through the treatment. I was also taking DHEA for approx 6 months before the treatment. I'll see how the Co-Q10 go! 

Sue - Thank you for your message - i'll definitely have a look at the the other link

Tis - thank you for the links i'll be having a look at those for sure


----------

